# Moxie



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I know she wasn't a cat, but she had quite a fan club on here, so I thought I would let you all know as well. 

I appologize for not being around here in the past few weeks. I've actually been on medical leave from work and am going through a lot of upheaval at home etc. In the midst of this, Moxie just began declining rapidly and I had to make the difficult decision to let her go this evening. Heartbroken cannot even begin to describe how I'm feeling. She was a special dog. I know all dog owners think their dogs are special, but I've worked with dogs all my life, and Moxie was truly one in a million. She loved me perfectly every day of our lives together. It didn't matter if I wasn't being a good mom, she loved me for me, unconditionally. More than that, she loved everyone. She was a working therapy dog for 10 years. She was good at lifting spirits and drying tears. She was more than a best friend. She was a soul mate. My heart dog. I miss her more than words can describe. Run free in heaven baby girl. Chase all the tennis balls, tree all the armadillos, bark at every possum, squeak every squeaky toy, eat every cookie, and enjoy yourself. One day, I'll see you again, and we will never again be separated. 

Just a few photos for now. I will make a video in a few days. 
These were taken today.









































Moxie is irreplaceable in my heart.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I remember thinking what a beautiful dog she was in the "cats and dogs" thread. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Moxie was a beauty.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful dog. You can see her soul shining out of those eyes.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sending my love.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My deepest condolences on the passing of your dear Moxie. What a sweet face she had! You're right, someday you will see her again and it will be a joyous reunion....

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Rachael, I'm so very sorry. Moxie was a beautiful dog who had the best life ever with you.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Rachael, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your beloved Moxie. I feel as if I lost one of my family members. Hugs to you and headbutts and purrs to Thurston, Sully, and Ninja. How are they doing?


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

oh how very sad to read Moxie was beautiful inside & out my heart goes out to you at this heart breaking time xxxx

Moxie did not look ill in the photo's, I am not sure if this make's it more or less sad for you, what was wrong with her if you don't mind me asking?????

run free beautiful Moxie xxxx


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Moxie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so, so sorry. You probably remember from all of your posts that I was in love with Moxie the minute I saw her first picture. I even sent her picture to my sister and said, "This is the cutest dog ever." You could just tell from her pictures that she was a very sweet soul.

Moxie was well-loved and I don't think there's more you could have offered her than that. Rest in peace, sweet Moxie.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Really sorry for you. Blessings on you both.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Here is a link to the tribute video I made for her. 
 Click Here 

Long story short Moxie has lots of issues catch up to her at once, kidney failure, liver disease, hip displaysia, spinal stenosis, and cognitive disfunction. In the end, she could barely walk or get up from resting and at night she was anxious lost, didn't recognize me, and was just not her anymore. I had to let her go while she still had some dignity.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. She was such a special girl and so very loved. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm new to the board, so I didn't have a chance to "know" Moxie, but I watched your video and she seemed to be such a sweet, smart, lovely dog. I am very sorry for your loss; it's terrible to have to say goodbye to a fur baby and best friend.


----------

